# MANILA | The Seasons Residences | 51 fl | 47 fl | 43 fl | 41 fl | U/C



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Jose Mari said:


> near the bottom right
> 
> 
> _07|15|2018_
> ...


A block away from Uptown Mall.  nice.


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

*Sunshine Fort*


_11|11|2018_










*Timothy Beltran*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

*Marilyn Rutaquio*



_11|22|2018_










*Kotia Sandila*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*5 January 2019*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

18 Jan 2019


Avina said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_02|08|2019_










*aldringersaria_photography*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_02|17|2918_










*nierbggggg*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_03|19|2019_










*Yuko Itani*


----------



## NickNYC (Oct 11, 2018)

Jose Mari said:


> _03|19|2019_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you take that picture from your unit at PW?


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

NickNYC said:


> Did you take that picture from your unit at PW?


It's not my pic.


_04|08|2019_










*mickkkoy*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|01|2019_










*Sarah Kaitlyn*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|02|2019_










*oohivyrose*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_06|05|2019_










*James Tan*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_06|15|2019_










*kxrlcxllejx*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_07|16|2019_










*cathricjohn*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

3 July 2019


























FBR


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_08|03|2019_










*kbellewaking*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

*remaxspire*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_*my photos*


08|17|2019_


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Artist’s perspective of the Mitsukoshi Interior, heavily inspired by patterns and woodcraft









Artist’s Perspective of the Mitsukoshi interior with fashion, beauty, and lifestyle products on tables and shelves









Artist’s perspective of the Mitsukoshi interior with lounge areas on the side as you shop

https://mega.onemega.com/shopping-new-japanese-mall/

22 January 2020


reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/ptrczha/


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

20 February 2020


Fil-Italo said:


> Image taken from Facebook: https://m.facebook.com/sharlynfrancispropertymanagement/


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

24 Feb 2020


watpad said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

27 Feb 2020


hi5don2x said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

1 Mar 2020


hi5don2x said:


>


----------



## Fil-Italo (Sep 6, 2011)

The area is really booming, it will be actually smart for Federal if they’ll close to traffic and make the street between Mitsukoshi and Shops at Grand Central Park Pedestrian (or like in Ginza close it on weekends and holidays) that will for sure increase foot traffic and attract more people.




























Congratulations again to the investors


----------



## hi5don2x (May 22, 2019)

Taken this morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Fil-Italo said:


> So fast, congrats to the early investors, AKI tower (the third one) is currently on a “soft launch”. As the first and second tower are almost sold out with respectively 6% and 15% remaining availability.
> They did a great job in selling these, considering the ongoing pandemic. Most importantly the project is really turning out to be great. Probably being it shared with Nomura and Mitsukoshi that are well established Japanese multinational companies helped.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Fil-Italo said:


> Expensive but seems to be better than their own Grand Hyatt Residences IMHO.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/09/2021 - **Department of Public Works and Highways*

*







*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Photos were taken today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Fil-Italo said:


> Wrapped beautifully in glass
> 
> This development is really something to look
> Forward to.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Fil-Italo said:


> A rendering coming to life.
> 
> Seems like the partnership between these three giants does work, Nomura, Isetan-Mitsukoshi and Federal land.
> 
> ...


----------



## iAndy-JaKaRtA (Oct 18, 2008)

if there's no pandemic, will it open on time?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Fil-Italo said:


> Ganda!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Fil-Italo said:


> For now the rendering of the seasons is being followed to the dot, if this is replicated with the interior and amenities then it will turn out really good.
> 
> Sorry I’m just excited to see this rising


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Fil-Italo said:


> From:
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/theseasonsresidences.ph/


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

hi5don2x said:


> Update


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

hi5don2x said:


> Beautiful


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Fil-Italo said:


> Yes probably one of the best built mixed use high end development in BGC as I said before it looks good even during construction phase.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Fil-Italo said:


> Just last Saturday 14 January. Just stunning 🤩






















































































Fil-Italo said:


> The first tower (Haru) which is also the shortest of the four has now topped off.
> 
> Some other pictures from different perspective taken during my vacation at home this January.
> 
> ...


----------

